# Top 10 Father’s Day Gift Ideas



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

My father is in the cemetary and I will visit him that day. My son is 1500 miles away in Fort Bliss Texas and I will not see him on fathers day. But I will make the best of it and BBQ some jumbo 16/20 shrimp that a local store has on sale this weekend along with a ribeye steak or something equivalent. 
HAPPY FATHERS DAY GENTLEMEN!!!ccasion14:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There are no Race Red Mustangs on that list .

So this old Grandfather Bought 1 .............................

Any some one interested in some cruzen parts ? PM me if interested .


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I would like a challenger hellcat please.:smile:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

oilburner said:


> I would like a challenger hellcat please.:smile:


This close enough?


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's what I gave myself for fathers day. Ribeye steak, grilled shrimp and seasoned potatoes in the foil. :eusa_clap: :grin:


----------

